# Anyone need Bee equipment?



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

I have no financial stake in this. 

I had checked out a nearby farmer's consignment auction, that is this Saturday, Feb18.

I knew they had commercial bee equipment, but today they were unloading trailerloads of supers, hundreds, it looked like. Never have seen bee items at auction.

It's in N. Indiana West of Fort Wayne.



> Neises Hone extractor, max wax
> â¢ Honey extractor ez fill machines
> â¢ 600-800 shallow sukpers
> â¢ 100 migitory lids
> ...


http://www.schraderauction.com/auctions/5931


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks for posting. Too far for me, but I cross-posted on the Indiana beekeepers forum and sent emails to the NE Indiana and Michiana beekeeping clubs.
Oh, and the auction is 2/25, not 2/18.


----------

